# H: Space Wolves W: High Elves (plastic preferably)



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello all, yes i may be new here :so_happy: but i have been looking around and found this place.

Well how do i start? as the title suggests i do have Space Wolves up for trade, and i am looking to start a WHFB and am interested in HE.

Here is what i have to offer:

Current WH40K Rulebook (Very good Condition)
Space Wolves Codex
Dice

Logan Grimnar (Finecast)
Nigel Storm Caller (Metal)
3 WG Terminators
1 Rune Priest (Metal)
30 Grey Hunters
5-10 Long Fangs
1 Rhino
2 Razorbacks (can take weapon mount off and use as a rhino)
1 plastic venerable Dread (all weapon arm choices available)
1 Vindicator
10 Wolf Scouts
10 Blood Claws
5 Sky Claws

and a bitz box with all the spare parts in from all the models i have

The long fangs are in a state of being built and converted from normal Devastator's, and all models are in various stages of being painted (all dry-brushed so re-spraying won't be a problem, and you shouldn't lose any detail)

as you can see this is a relatively big collection, and i have no clue on how to compare it value wise for trading. If you are interested and have HE (plastic preferably) let me know and we can work something out, plus i may be willing to break it up depending on what is available to offer.

Thanks for your time,

Captain Obvious.


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey man. i have the iob elves with 5 extra lsg. 5 shadpw warriors and 10 white lions if your intrested.


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

That sounds good, what would you be looking for from my list?


----------



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

and i forgot to mention, i also have the new winged Hive Tyrant equipped with a heavy Venom Cannon and a Swarmlord built and both are undercoated black to add to the list as well 14 Hormagaunts and 6 Termagaunts, still looking for plastic HE's Thankyou


----------

